# Help! Nipples turn white & hurt like hell! (Vasospasm)



## HarperCait (Jan 14, 2008)

I've been getting a lot of very painful vasospasm is my left nipple. (The tip turns white and hurts like crazy). It doesn't occur while breastfeeding. Usually before or after. The main trigger seems to be when my clothing touches it though, so I'm not sure how to avoid this happening. I've made sure my bras and shirts are not too tight. Putting a disposable nursing pad seems to help a little, but not very much.

What can I do to help with this problem? It really hurts!


----------



## bigappledoula (Sep 4, 2008)

Sounds like you may have Reyneaud's Syndrome--you need to see a lactation consultant about this. Nipples blanching white, etc. It's a circulation thing... best wishes!


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Here is a good info sheet from Jack Newman http://www.nbci.ca/index.php?option=...tion&Itemid=17

Hopefully there is something there that will help! Also, nipple vasospasm opften starts after some sort of nipple trauma or thrush - any chance that this is the case with you? If so, fixing that issue will help to fix the spasms.


----------



## nameisrio (Aug 30, 2008)

OMG, that happened to me all the time when I was pregnant! Any time I got the slightest bit cold, my nipples turned white or purple and hurt like heck. After I gave birth, it never happened again. I never knew what it was, so thanks for posting that article. The article seems to have some good tips for making the pain go away. Good luck and hopefully it's just temporary for you too.


----------



## sh118 (Dec 22, 2008)

I have the same thing, it was really bad when my nipples were cracked and really sore, it has gotten somewhat better as they healed. I try to make sure to keep them well covered (warm) when going outside, etc., otherwise am just living with it.


----------

